# iPad accessories



## kkay5 (Feb 1, 2010)

I am planning on getting my husband an iPad for a graduation present from his tax LLM class in August.  I was wondering if there were any accessories I also needed to get that are must have.  I am thinking a case to protect it?  Maybe a warranty?  Do I need a skin cover?  Does it come with a charger?

For those that have iPads, what accessories have you had to buy?

Thanks!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

The iPad does come with a charger. The cord is sort of short, though.

I bought one of these cases and I am very happy with it:


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks, Leslie.  Just ordered the teal/black one for my son.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Well, there's a difference between HAD to buy and wanted to... 

My top accessories...so far...

MEdge leather sleeve (storage and carrying)
DecalGirl skin Haiku in matte finish (decreases slippery finish on bezel and back, a must if you go caseless the way I do)
Folding stand from eBay http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,26758.0.html
Wireless Apple keyboard
Messenger bag from etsy to carry it all everywhere
IPad camera connection kit
iPhone 4 (because the camera on that baby ROCKS, especially when you import the pics to the iPad for processing! Plus apps like Tango and EZCam, which let me control the iPhone from the iPad.)


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> Well, there's a difference between HAD to buy and wanted to...
> 
> My top accessories...so far...
> 
> iPhone 4


LOL I love that you consider the iPhone an accessory to your iPad. I like that way of thinking ...Now just let me go persuade my husband that I NEED an iphone4 to accessorize my iPad. Fingers crossed. Wish me luck.


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

Leslie said:


> The iPad does come with a charger. The cord is sort of short, though.
> 
> I bought one of these cases and I am very happy with it:


Leslie, our iPads are twins! I ordered the iFrogz Luxe case in the same color combination!

Kkay, I bet your husband will LOVE his graduation gift! Here are the iPad accessories I am happy to have:

The Apple 10W USB power adapter -- the only item I'd buy directly from Apple and not from Amazon because of price (it's $29.99 from Apple, over $40 from Amazon). This one has a much longer cord than the one that comes with your iPad, and having a second one is nice so you can leave one at home and have one at the office.

The Apple wireless (bluetooth) keyboard -- The bluetooth keyboard is same price as the docking keyboard (69.99), but better because you can only use the docking keyboard in portrait mode, and you are limited to one angle. This keyboard is full-sized, but very lightweight.

I'm eager to get the iPad camera connection kit, but it's been out of stock for quite awhile. As soon as it becomes available again, I plan to snag one.

Having listed those accessories, I think that if I were buying an iPad for my husband, I might let him choose his own accessories, but I'd add an iTunes gift card so he could use it to purchase apps. Apps are very affordable -- many of my favorites were 99 cents to $2.99 -- but they do add up. Best Buy discounts iTunes gift cards by 10%, so that's the best place to buy those.

Have fun putting this great gift together! I'm sure he'll be very pleased!

Bonnie


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

The 10W charger comes "in the box" with the iPad.  I've always found included USB cord (with various Apple devices) long enough.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

gadgetgirl003 said:


> LOL I love that you consider the iPhone an accessory to your iPad. I like that way of thinking ...Now just let me go persuade my husband that I NEED an iphone4 to accessorize my iPad. Fingers crossed. Wish me luck.


Lots o' luck! 

I do actually see these two as companion devices; each one was bought with certain features to perform certain tasks, and in fact there's very little overlap in apps on them. I have no music at all on the iPad, and very few images that "live" on that device, but had to get the 32 GB iPhone so there'd be enough room for both music and photos. My heavy duty writing and research take place on the iPad, so I have "apps for that", but on the iPhone the built in Notes app is more than sufficient. If I need something from my Notebooks for iPad app while out and about, I can view the backup files using iDisk...no need to have the full fledged version installed on the iPhone.

But I was having a ball last night sneaking pics of my husband with the iPad controlling the iPhone camera. Both devices work marvelously well together, and I've no regrets about either!



BK said:


> The Apple 10W USB power adapter -- the only item I'd buy directly from Apple and not from Amazon because of price (it's $29.99 from Apple, over $40 from Amazon). This one has a much longer cord than the one that comes with your iPad, and having a second one is nice so you can leave one at home and have one at the office.


While I have this and use it, if you don't really need a second charger or want to spend the money just to get the extra length, a plain extension power cord will do. That's what we did with the chargers on either side of the bed to extend the reach of the cables...in our house, the iPads are typically charged overnight, and the 10 hour battery life means we don't often have to charge in between the nightly feedings. When we do though, having this extra charger already set up in living room is fabulous!

Don't forget to use a surge suppressor, as with all electronic devices!


----------

